# First Use of The Steam Juicer



## Eland (Jan 20, 2009)

On Sunday I juiced 27 pounds of what I call backyard/pasture pears with my new steamer. The yield was3 gallons plus an iced tea glass of juice. I didn't quite know what to expect as far as the amount of juice. I am satisfied with the amount though. The pearshave beenfrozen for a couple of months. The yeasties get thrown in tonight.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 20, 2009)

That sounds like a good yield of juice...did it have good flavor???

How big is your batch of wine????


----------



## gaudet (Jan 20, 2009)

Sweet, don't forget the pectic enzyme too..... I hear pear can be a bear to clear.


----------



## Eland (Jan 20, 2009)

Northern Winos said:


> That sounds like a good yield of juice...did it have good flavor???
> 
> 
> NW, it has a very nice flavor and the color is great too.
> ...




The batch is just over six gallons.


----------



## Eland (Jan 20, 2009)

gaudet said:


> Sweet, don't forget the pectic enzyme too..... I hear pear can be a bear to clear.







I doubled up on the pectic enzyme. Once I get my pics uploaded, I will post the details in the fruit wine forum.


----------



## gaudet (Jan 20, 2009)

Doing some quick math in my head, that was 27 pounds of pears, 3 gallons of juice (the glass is lagniappe-french for a little something extra) So for arguments sake we'll say that 1 gallon of juice is 8 pounds. That's one heck of a juice yield. Was there much pulp left when you were finished? Or was it just the skins?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 21, 2009)

Did that much water dilute the flavor of the juice much???

Do you know the name of your backyard/pasture pears???

Very interested in this wine you are making....someday hope to have enough pears to make some wine.....Have a mate for our tree now....so hoping for a good crop from all the annual flowers we get.


----------



## Eland (Jan 22, 2009)

gaudet said:


> Doing some quick math in my head, that was 27 pounds of pears, 3 gallons of juice (the glass is lagniappe-french for a little something extra) So for arguments sake we'll say that 1 gallon of juice is 8 pounds. That's one heck of a juice yield. Was there much pulp left when you were finished? Or was it just the skins?




To be honest, I probably could have gotten more juice. I had gotten tired fromjuicing most of the afternoon and into the night. There was some pulp and some skins left. In fact, I froze two gallon freezer bags to make jelly with later on. One thing I did notice though, was that the pears I froze whole let go a whole lot more juice that the ones that were quartered.


----------



## Eland (Jan 22, 2009)

Northern Winos said:


> Did that much water dilute the flavor of the juice
> much???
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gaudet (Jan 22, 2009)

Eland said:


> To be honest, I probably could have gotten more juice. I had gotten tired fromjuicing most of the afternoon and into the night. There was some pulp and some skins left. In fact, I froze two gallon freezer bags to make jelly with later on. One thing I did notice though, was that the pears I froze whole let go a whole lot more juice that the ones that were quartered.



Yeah, freezing ruptures the cells the water/juice expands and ruptures the cellular walls releasing all of the coveted juice. You should and did see a difference. Glad to hear you had a good first experience with your juicer. I have a date with mine coming soon. I need to juice some more grapes soon to make freezer space.


----------



## Eland (Jan 22, 2009)

I understand about the freezer space. I'm either going to have a "situation" with freezer space or lack of carboys.....


----------



## gaudet (Jan 22, 2009)

You can get carboys cheaper than freezers as long as the price of glass doesn't go up again. Unless you buy a used one from craigslist.......


----------

